# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Das "Family & Oldies"-Forum >  an alle Leute, die ihr Abi auf dem 2.Bildungsweg gemacht haben

## Betsy

Hallo Leute,
ich habe im nchsten Jahr vor, mein Abitur auf dem 2.Bildungsweg zu machen um anschlieend Medizin zu studieren.
Einige Fragen htte ich an Euch
1. Wie ist es Euch gelungen, nach einem 8 Stunden Tag, konzentriert am abendlichen Unterricht teilzunehmen?
2. Wie ist der Unterrichtsstoff zu schaffen?
3. Wie habt Ihr das lernen bewltigt um einen 1,x - Abi-Wert zu erhalten?

Wre ber einige Antworten dankbar!!!

Steffi

----------


## Solara

Ich habe leider keine Antworten zu deinen Fragen - mchte dir aber viel, viel Glck wnschen!!!

Denk an dein Ziel und lass dich von kleinen Durchhngern nicht davon abhalten!!

Du schaffst das!!!

----------


## nightingale

Hallo Betsy,

Abendschule ist wirklich ein harter Brocken. Das hatte ich frher auch mal neben einer Vollzeitbeschftigung versucht und nach 2 oder 3 Wochen (wegen der zeitlichen Belastung) abgebrochen. Die meisten, die da saen, waren aber auch arbeitslos oder arbeiteten halbtags!

Ich habe dann eine Ganztagsschule (mit Bafg   :Grinnnss!:   ) besucht und nebenbei gejobbt. Fr diese Kombination habe ich mich im Hinblick auf die Durchfhrbarkeit an sich und auch in der Hoffnung auf einen besseren Notendurchschnitt durch die geringere Arbeitsbelastung entschieden. Auerdem konnte ich in der Fachoberschule Klasse 12 anfangen und braucht nicht, wie im Abendgymnasium, noch die 11. Klasse zu besuchen. 
Letztlich bin ich dann aber aus der 13. Klasse abgegangen, weil ich die in Niedersachsen mgliche Immaturenprfung parallel abgelegt hatte. 

Einen 1er Schnitt habe ich nicht, war 2001 aber auch nicht ntig. 

Vielleicht ist dieser Weg ja auch eine Option fr Dich?

----------


## Betsy

Ich habe auch schon darber nachgedacht, mein Abi auf dem Kolleg nachzuholen. Leider wei ich nicht, was mein Arbeitgeber dazu sagt. Am besten wrde ich so schnell wie mglich mit dem Studium beginnen, weil ich einfach in meinem Beruf fachlich unterfordert bin.
Ich hab noch eine Frage an Euch: Wo bekommt man Skripten der einzelnen Fcher her ( Interesse fr Magdeburg ) ?  Auer natrlich die, die bei Medizinstudent, Medi-Learn stehen?

Danke
Steffi

----------


## nightingale

Na, kndigen musst Du wohl kurz ber lang sowieso   :Oh nee...:

----------


## Bee79

Also,ich haben mein Abi auf dem zweiten Bildungsweg an einem Berliner Kolleg gemacht und kann nur sagen,dass ich abgesehen davon,dass ich einen Abschluss bekam,der mich zum Studieren qualifiziert,innerhalb dieser dreieinhalb Jahre auch wirklich sehr viel Menschliches lernen durfte!
Ich habe mit einem Vorkurs begonnen,whrend dem man elternabhngiges BafG bekommen konnte.In dieser Zeit ist arbeiten nebeher in der Regel berhaupt gar kein Problem.Bei uns konnte man sich auch ausssuchen,eben mit Rcksicht auf jene,die noch arbeiteten,ob man ihn Vormittags,nachmittags oder abends besuchen wollte und konnte sich das ganz gut einteilen.
In der E-Phase(11.Klasse) sieht das dann alles schon etwas anders aus,weil man in dieser Stufe,wie auch auf dem ersten Bildungsweg,die grte Fchervielfalt und dadurch auch -anzahl hat.Ob du dann nebenher noch schaffst,zu arbeiten ist eine Frage der persnlichen Belastbarkeit.Die meisten Kurse finden allerdings am Kolleg vormittags statt und gingen bei uns bis maximal halb vier.Es besteht also die Mglichkeit,dann noch abends in nem Cafe oder hnlichem zu jobben!In der Kursphase(12./13.)ist dann schon wieder etwas weniger zeitliche Auslastung zu spren,was den Besuch der Kurse angeht-allerdings lernt man jetzt zu Hause zweimal im Semester fr Leistungskursklausuren,das kostet ein wenig mehr Zeit als bei den E-Phase-Klausuren.Aber ich glaube insgesamt ist es eigentlich kein Problem,ber die gesamte Zeit einen Nebenjob zu machen.Es sollte halt wirklich nur ein Nebenjob sein,der einen nicht zu sehr fordert,weil die Hauptbeschftigung halt ist,sein Abi zu machen.
Ich wnsch dir alles Gute-genie die Zeit,es macht wirklich sehr viel Spass mit der richtigen Fcherkombination und den richtigen Leuten!
Liebe Gre/Bee   :hmmm...:

----------


## NanaH

*hand heb* Hab Abi auch auf dem 2.Bildungsweg gemacht. 




> 1. Wie ist es Euch gelungen, nach einem 8 Stunden Tag, konzentriert am abendlichen Unterricht teilzunehmen?
> 2. Wie ist der Unterrichtsstoff zu schaffen?


Ich war auf einem Ganztagskolleg. Wir haben elternunabhngiges BafG bekommen und nebenbei gejobt. Wirklich alles machbar  :hmmm...: 




> 3. Wie habt Ihr das lernen bewltigt um einen 1,x - Abi-Wert zu erhalten?


Ich habe kein 1,x Abi gehabt (knapp vorbeigeschrammt) Habe aber wohl Glck gehabt und sofort einen Studienplatz bekommen. 
Ist aber wirklich alles machbar. 
Siehs als Vorbereitung aufs Studium, das Abi war nmlich, so habe ich es wenigstens empfunden, gar nichts gegen die Lernerei im Studium.

----------


## Bee79

Stimmt,das mit dem Aufwand ist auch ohne,dass ich studiere,im Rckblick sehr berschaubar gewesen!
@Nana_H:Was studierst du?Und wo?

----------


## Betsy

Hi Leute noch ne Frage. Ich trete im Oktober meine neue Arbeitsstelle an, da ich die letzte wegen Krankheit verloren hatte. Im Vorstellungsgesprch hie es, da er mit diesem Team gerne bis ins Rentenalter zusammenarbeiten mchte. Ich habe ihm aber leider nicht erzhlt, was ich in Zukunft machen mchte und habe ihm auch voll zugestimmt, da ich mehrere Jahre bei ihm bleibe. Nun hab ich ein wenig Angst davor was er sagen wird, wenn ich nun im nchsten Jahr mit dem Abi anfangen mchte und in eine andere Richtung umsatteln will.

Steffi

----------


## NanaH

> @Nana_H:Was studierst du?Und wo?


Hallo, ich habe 5 Jahre Humanmedizin in Hannover studiert, aber das PJ habe ich in Mnster gemacht. Seit 2 Monaten bin ich fertig. 
 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kyra Noreen

Hallo Betsy

warum machst du dein Abi nicht per Fernstudium ? ich mach das jetzt seit 9 Monaten und das klappt echt super . Und deinen Job kannste dann ja auch erstmal die nchsten 2-3 Jahre ausben.

LG Kyra Noreen

----------


## Betsy

Wird das denn berhaupt anerkannt? Wie alt bist Du und was hast Du bisher beruflich gemacht? Wie luft so ein Fernstudium denn ab?

Steffi

----------


## Kyra Noreen

Hallo Betsy,

bin 26 Jahre alt , gelernte Ergotherapeutin , verheiratet und habe eine Tochter.
Mache mein Abi bei ILS in Hamburg , aber von zu Hause aus . Du bekommst deine Hefte zu geschickt und sendest deine Hausaufgaben zur Korrektur ein . Du hast auch die Wahl ob du die Prfung in Hamburg oder in deinem Bundesland ablegen willst. Das Abitur ist berall anerkannt.
Und das beste daran ist, du hast keinen Zeitdruck und mut nach Feierabend nicht noch in eine Abendschule rennen .
Lass dir doch mal das kostenlose Infomaterial zuschicken bei www.ils.de da wirst du fndig.
Wenn du noch Fragen hast dann melde dich ruhig.

LG Kyra Noreen

----------


## Betsy

Wie sieht das mit Arbeiten und Testaten aus?
Ist es denn nicht besser, schon um den Unterrichtsstoff zu verstehen, vor Ort von einem Lehrer unterrichtet zu werden?
Ich bin nicht gerade jemand, der es vom durchlesen versteht, sondern ich mu den Stoff hren. Was bist Du fr ein Lerntyp?

Steffi

----------


## Schdelspalter

Ich habe mein Abi auf dem Abendgymnasium von 2000 - 2003 gemacht.

Zuerst habe ich von 97 - 00 Krankenpfleger gelernt und bin auch bernommen worden. Mit dem Schichtdienst (zeitlich war spt- und Nachtdienst nicht mit der Schule kombinierbar) vertrug sich die Schule nur bedingt, so dass ich eine Teilzeitbeschftigung hatte. 

Whrend der Schulzeit habe ich etwa 10 Tage im Monat gearbeitet (innerhalb der drei Jahre von 8 Tage/Monat auf 12 erhht, im letzten halben Jahr vor dem Abi auf 5 Tage reduziert, was ich dann auch jetzt im Studium beibehalten habe) dieses ging hervorragend, auch wenn manche Tage schon hart waren (Arbeit von 6.00 - 13.30, Schule von 18.00 - 22.00 und das mehrfach intereinander). Dennoch war es eine echt gute Zeit, da man viele neue Leute kennengelernt hat, auerdem fand ich das Lernen und den Umgang in der Schule miteinander deutlich lockerer als auf dem regulren Gymnasium. 
Ich hatte sogar noch daneben Zeit, mich bei der Schule als Klassensprecher und auf den Schulkonferenzen als Studierendenvertreter zu engagieren. 
Ich habe ein Abi von 1,1 erreicht, so dass ich auch unmittelbar einen Studienplatz an meiner favorisierten Uni bekommen habe.

Neuerdings gibt es auch das "Abitur online" bei dem 50 % der Schulstunden in Prsenzzeit an der Schule, die andere Hlfte online von zu Hause aus absolviert werden knnen.
Dazu ist eine virtuelle Lernumgebung eingerichtet, ber die Aufgabenzettel, Lsungen abgerufen werden knnen, auerdem ist sowohl eine Forums- als auch Chatfunktion innerhalb des Klassenverbandes gegeben, so dass man auch an den Tagen ohne Schulprsenz mit Mitschlern und den Lehrern kommunizieren kann.

----------


## Betsy

Hi Schdelspalter,
wie hast Du das Lernen und die Arbeitszeit unter einen Hut gebracht. Wie sieht das mit den Arbeiten und Testaten aus? Hattet Ihr vielen Hausaufgaben auf? Wie ist es Dir gelungen, am Abend Dich noch voll zu konzentrieren?

Steffi

----------


## Schdelspalter

> Hi Schdelspalter,
> wie hast Du das Lernen und die Arbeitszeit unter einen Hut gebracht.


Bei meinem Arbeitsumfang waren es monatlich nur etwa 2 Wochen, in denen ich sowohl Frhdienst als auch abends Schule hatte. Da ich in den Sommerferien vermehrt gearbeitet habe (was vielen Mitarbeitern mit schulpflichtigen Kindern entgegenkam) eher weniger. 
Mein Frhdienst ging von 6.00 - 13.30, gegen 14.00 Uhr war ich zu Hause, habe etwas gegessen und mich meist auf die Couch gelegt und etwas ferngesehen, gelegentlich auch um zu schlafen. 
Gegen 16.00 fing ich dann an, mich auf die Schule vorzubereiten, relevante Dinge noch einmal durcharbeiten, Schulsachen zusammenzupacken ect.
Das klappte eigentlich recht gut, ich war aber auch immer bemht, meine Arbeitszeiten an die momentane Lage an der Schule anzupassen, so dass ich in "Klausurwochen" mglichst nicht arbeiten musste ect.
Ich hatte Glck, dass ich alles am Ort hatte, sowohl die Schule als auch das Krankenhaus waren in ca. 12 min. mit dem Fahrrad bequem zu erreichen, so dass ich fr die Fahrerei relativ wenig Zeitverluste hatte. 


> Wie sieht das mit den Arbeiten und Testaten aus?


Da wir die Klausurtermine relativ weit im voraus wussten, war es nicht so ein groes Problem, an den betreffenden Tagen (meist dann die gesamte Woche) frei zu bekommen. Ich hatte aber auch groes Glck mit der Station und einen wirklich sehr netten Stationsleiter, der sich um die Terminwnsche wirklich gekmmert hat. Klausuren waren je schriftlich belegtem Fach ja auch nur 1-2 je Semester, in Latein und Englisch gelegentliche Vokabeltests, die man aber auch noch so absolvieren konnte, wenn man fr Latein immer etwas getan hat. Englisch war vokabelmig nicht so das Problem, da finde ich die Grammatik (vor allem die Tempus) immer noch am schwierigsten. Sonstige Testate gab es so nicht.



> Hattet Ihr vielen Hausaufgaben auf?


Nein, eher weniger. Dass es vorgeschriebene Hausaufgaben gab, war fast nie der Fall. Es wurde vielmehr vorausgesetzt, dass wir den Stoff wiederholen bzw. beherrschen. In Latein gab es immer bestimmte Dinge, die dann zur nchsten Stunde (1*wchentlich 3 Schulstunden, so dass man immer das Wochenende hatte) beherrscht werden mussten, z.B. Vokabeln oder ein Deklinationsschema. In Mathematik wurde immer zum Ende der Stunde ein Aufgabenblatt verteilt, dass man sich zuhause ansehen sollte und was dann in der nchsten Stunde besprochen wurde. In Deutsch war dieses das Lesen der Lektre, herausarbeiten von bestimmten Eigenschaften der Charaktere oder hnliches. War allerdings keine Pflicht, sondern nur ein freiwilliges Lernangebot, so dass es auch nicht machte (in Hinsicht auf Bestrafung), wenn man dieses nicht geschafft hat. Man merkt aber recht schnell, dass diese "freiwilligen Lernangebote fr zu Hause" schon sehr sinnvoll sind und einem vieles erleichtern bzw. gute Noten ermglichen.
Fast alle Abendgymnasien bieten den Unterricht ja berufsbegleitend an, knnen somit nicht die Masse an Hausaufgaben aufgeben, wie man es von der normalen Schule gewhnt ist. Ich denke, dass dieses auch berall hnlich ist, so dass man vor der Menge der Hausaufgaben wenig Angst haben muss.



> Wie ist es Dir gelungen, am Abend Dich noch voll zu konzentrieren?


Ich denlke, dass dieses auch gewhnungssache ist. Auerdem habe ich ja vor der Schule ganz bewusst 1 - 2 Stunen auf dem Sofa rumgegammelt, was ja auch einiges zur anschlieenden Konzentration beitrgt. 
In der Schule hatte ich immer reichlich zu trinken mit (je nach Jahreszeit Wasser, heier Tee), auerdem hatten wir einen Kaffeeautomat!
Sonst - keine Ahnung.


Die Mehrzahl meiner Mitschler hatte Teilzeitbeschftigungen bzw. waren Mtter, die tagsber ihre Kinder betreut haben und abends zur Schule gegangen sind. 
Wir hatten in der Klasse nur einige wenige, die eine wirkliche Vollzeitbeschftigung hatten, davon hat es aber nur eine Person zum Abi gebracht, der Rest hat entweder den Arbeits-Stundenumfang reduziert, die Schule nach 2 Jahren mit Fachabi verlassen oder bereits recht schnell (nach 2-3 Monaten) die Schule komplett abgebrochen.

----------


## Kyra Noreen

Hallo Betsy,

die Hausaufgaben die du einschickst werden benotet , dies dient dir alls Kontrolle.
Diese Noten Zhlen nicht ins Abi mit rein. Nur die Prfungsnoten sind dann deine Abiturnoten. Der Stoff ist leicht verstndlich und die Lehrer helfen dir auch online oder per Telefon oder postalisch . Weiter gibt es ein online Studienzentrum wo du dich mit anderen Abiturienten austauschen kannst.
Und wenn andere das schaffen dann du auch. Es macht wirklich spass und man lernt ohne Stress.

LG Kyra Noreen

----------


## Betsy

Ich danke Euch fr all Eure Tipps. Ihr habt mir sehr viel weiter geholfen.

Steffi

----------


## Silberpfeil

Hallo Betsy!
Ich kann Dich nur ermuntern, den Weg, das Abitur auf dem 2. Bildungsweg zu machen, zu gehen. Ich selber habe auch die ganzen 3 1/2 Jahre Vollzeit gearbeitet - mit allen Hrden, die es auch beruflich gibt. Wenn Du von Anfang an die Schule ernst nimmst, von Anfang an mit vollem Eifer dabei bist, dann kann man das sehr gut neben 8 Stunden am Tag Arbeit schaffen. 
Wie man es schafft, auch Abends noch konzentriert zu sein? Man gewhnt sich nach einer Zeit daran. Ich habe es auch immer so empfunden, dass der Tag Abends "noch einmal los geht". 
Und das mit dem Abischnitt... bei mir hat es tatschlich mit dem 1,x geklappt. Aber selbst wenn es eine 2,x oder 3,x geworden wre: wenn Du das schaffst, dann ist das Abi unglaublich viel wert fr Dich. 
Mach es!

----------


## nightingale

Hut ab... wirklich. 
Aber trotzdem - 2,x und 3,x bringen nicht viel bei der Jagd auf einen Studienplatz! Ausser im direkten Auswahlverfahren natrlich. Aber da muss man auch erst mal reinkommen.

----------


## Rosi 5

Hab mein Abi auch auf dem Kolleg gemacht! Es war einfach toll! Der Abischnitt - ich war schon immer ganz gut in der Schule! Wenns Spa macht, klappt das auch! Rosi :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Betsy

Hallo,
da bin ich mal wieder. Zur Zeit sieht es bei mir so aus, da ich im September diesen Jahres mit der Abendschule beginnen werde. Ich bin berglcklich, da meine neue Chefin mir dieses ermglicht hat. Da ich mich jetzt schon auf die 3 jhrige Ausbildung freue, brauche ich noch einige Tipps von Euch! Wie sollte ich an das Projekt Abendschule herangehen, so das ich einen optimalen Start habe?

Steffi

----------


## Schdelspalter

Optimaler Start:
bei uns war es so, dass das erste Schuljahr auf dem Abendgymnasium eine Wiederholung des Mittelstufenstoffs war, um dann die letzten beiden Jahre mit einem bei allen gleichen Wissensgrundstock aufs Abi hinzuarbeiten.
Lediglich in Latein/Franzsisch (also 2. Fremdsprache) sind wir bei Punkt 0 angefangen.
Somit war es nicht sonderlich schwer, dem Unterricht zu folgen. Die ersten zwei drei Tage dienen auch eher dem Kennenlernen, Auswahl der Lektre in Deutsch, Informationen ber die Schulform (incl. Abschlsse, Mglichkeiten ...), in Englisch einen Test (damit sich der Lehrer schon mal einen berblick ber die Kenntnisse machen konnte) und anderen Kleinigkeiten.
Somit ist keine groartige Vorbereitung notwendig, auer Schreibzeug und was zu Trinken mitzunehmen.

----------


## altesocke

Hallo Betsy, 
ich kann Dich nur ermuntern Dein Abi nachzumachen. Habe selbst mit Familie
(4 Kinder) und Halbtagsjob am Abendgymnasium mein Abi gemacht. Ich war
zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon 38 Jahre alt. Es war eine tolle Zeit, es hat mir
viel Spa gemacht und ich wrde es immer wieder so machen. 
Auf den Studienplatz habe ich dann 1 Jahr warten mssen, aber das ist
ja kein Problem, man ist ja ohnehin schon lter und da kommt es dann auf 1 Jahr mehr oder weniger nicht mehr an. Also, versuch es auf jeden Fall, es
lohnt sich !!   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Medusi

Hm warum Abi ? Es gibt auch andere Mglichkeiten zum Medizinstudium zu kommen Immaturenprfung z.B.

----------


## Nikah

Hier ein Link zur Info:

Immaturenprfung

----------


## suchmeister

Ich habe men Abi zwar normal gemacht, habe aber Leuten Nachhilfe gegeben, die Abendschule und Fernabi gemacht habe.

Fernabi finde ich nicht gut, gerade Chemie, Physik o.. nur aus einem Heft zu lernen ist (auch lernpsychologisch) nicht so gut. (Es sei denn, man hat eine Lerngruppe)

Die Schler der Abendschulen hatten es eigentlich recht easy.

Man ist halt in einer Klasse, lernt interessante Leute kennen und sich auch leichter zum Lernen verabreden.

----------


## christie

ich (30 Jahre alt) habe gerade mein abitur per 2. bildungsweg bestanden und kann den weg ber das kolleg (also normale tagesschulform) nur wrmstens empfehlen. zur finanzierung gibts elternunabhngiges bafg, welches nicht zurckgezahlt werden muss. desweiteren hat man die mglichkeit, sich in den naturwissenschaften frs studium fit zu machen. ich kann nur sagen, dass ich in chemie, biologie und physik alle grundlagen beherrsche und in de letzten zwei jahren wirklich gelernt habe, wie man effizient und effektiv lernt...ist ja nicht ganz unwichtig beim medizinstudium. dazu kommt das befriedigende gefhl, mal nicht immer nur den weg des geringsten widerstandes gegangen zu sein, sondern auch mal echt unangenehme, langweilige fcher gut bestanden zu haben...nicht umsonst heit das abitur ja auch "reifeprfung" : )
ich habe trotz meines fnfjhrigen sohnes finanziell keine sorgen gehabt und rate daher jedem, der seinen traumberuf verwirklichen mchte: mach das abi, geh dann auf die uni und be bis zur rente den beruf aus, von dem du dir erfllung versprichst....   :Top:   :Top:

----------


## beagoa

hallo bets, 
ich beginne morgen mein abitur am abendgymnasium und habe den selben wunsch wie du!!!

allerdings gehe ich nicht arbeiten, sondern bin noch im erziehungsjahr. 
mein freund hat sein abi aber auch ber den 2.bildungsweg gemacht.

er fand es nicht so super schwer, hat gelernt fr verschiedene klausuren und ausarbeitungen und so weiter.

letztendlich hat er sein abi mit 1,8 gemacht und studiert jetzt fleiig volkswirtschaftslehre.

ich denke, eine fcherauswahl, die dir liegt und dir reltiv leicht fllt, macht viel aus. so erreichst du sicher einen guten bis sehr guten nc !!!

ich selbst bin optimistisch. geh zwar nicht arbeiten, hab aber die kinder..das wird schon..

ich wnsch dir alles gute!!!  ::-dance:

----------


## kwumpf

Hallo Betsy,

Ich habe Abi auf der Berufsoberschule nachgeholt. Die gibt es bei uns in Bayern, wei natrlich nicht genau wo Du herkommst. Ich wrde dir raten das zu machen wenn es geht. Du brauchst nur einen fertigen Beruf und einen mittleren Bildungsabschluss. Das sind dann zwei Jahre Vollzeit Schule. Du bekommst whrend dessen elternunabhngiges BaFg. Das ist gar nicht schlecht und man kommt gut ber die Runden.
Viel Glck.

----------


## Hippiebraut

Hallo Leute,

auch ich gehre zu den glcklichen "ABITUR 2006"-Leuten, die es auf dem zweiten Bildungsweg geschafft haben. Und ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschlieen -  es lohnt sich, vor allem auch in menschlischer Hinsicht.  Bitte berlegt nicht endlos sondern versucht es einfach!! 

Natrlich ist Beruf + Abendgymnasium kein Pappenstil...  Alternativ gibt es ja auch die Mglichkeit aufs Kolleg zu gehen. Ich kenne echt ein Dutzend Leute die es auf dem Abendgym. wegen der zeitlichen Belastung nicht geschafft haben und dafr auf dem Kolleg erfolgreich ihr Abi erworben haben bzw. grad dabei sind.

Bei mir persnlich fiel die Wahl auf die Abendschule, da ich auf mein Einkommen nicht verzichten konnte und wollte. Die 3 Jahre waren zwar anstrengend, aber es hat trotz der Berufsttigkeit noch zu einem 1,x Schnitt gereicht und ich hoffe mal, dass es schon dies Jahr mit dem Studienplatz klappt.  :hmmm...: 
Auerdem habe ich das als Herausforderung betrachtet, nach dem Motto: Wenn man diese Doppelbelastung durchsteht, kriegt man vielleicht im Studium nicht ganz so den Riesenschock wegen der zeitlichen Belastung... Ich hoffe das klingt nicht allzu naiv, aber viel mehr an zeitlicher Belastung als die letzten 3 Jahre kann auch das Medizinstudium kaum mehr bieten!! Zumindest glaube ich das-  solange bis mich jemand vom Gegenteil berzeugt hat   :hmmm...: 

Was die Zeiteinteilung frs Lernen angeht - am Ball bleiben und regelmig am Unterricht beteiligen ist die halbe Miete!
Und wenn die Lehrer merken dass ihr lernen wollt und motiviert seid, dann geben sie sich wirklich Mhe und erklren geduldig mehrmals alles...
Auerdem haben die meisten Verstndnis wenn man nach einem 8-Stunden Tag ziemlich mde in den Seilen hngt und die Konzentration nicht bei 100% ist!!

Was vielleicht eher frs Kolleg spricht, ist die grere Fcherauswahl. Am Abendgym. war es leider so, dass das Angebot von der KLassenstrke abhngig gemacht wurde, so dass sich mancher ab der 12ten mit seinen Hassfchern Physik oder Chemie konfrontiert sah...

Naja, anyway, wnsche allen, die jetzt auf dem zweiten Bildungsweg die Schulbank drcken oder das noch vorhaben gaaaanz viel Glck und Erfolg!!   :Loove:   :Top:

----------


## Michael72

Ich bin auch einer von den Abi 2006er, die auf dem Abendgymnasium waren. Habe auch 6h/Tag gearbeitet und muss sagen, so richtig ein Problem war das nie. Der Lernaufwand war jetzt auch nicht gigantisch. Abgesehen davon, dass ich nun studieren kann, hat mich die Zeit aber auch menschlich reifer gemacht und mir gezeigt, was noch alles in mir steckt. Schon allein deswegen kann ich nur jeden ermuntern.

----------


## altezahnfee

Hallo Steffi,

ich wnsche Dir einen Super-Start!
Habe mein Abi auch auf dem Abendgymnasium geschafft, ganztags gearbeitet und 1,8 geschafft.
Das Wichtigste fr einen guten Start ist: Direkt mndlich gut mitmachen!
Das hat mich am meisten berwindung gekostet, weil man "sowas" in unserem Alter nicht mehr so gewhnt ist. Aber wenn Du Dich in den ersten Monaten bei den Lehrern als sehr interessiert und engagiert ins Hirn brennst, hast Du schon mal einen guten Grundstein gelegt!  :Grinnnss!:  

Wie man die langen Tage aushlt? Frag ich mich im Nachhinein auch. Man fhlt sich aber unheimlich gut und superfleiig, wenn man- im Gegensatz zu den Kollegen- noch was fr seine Bildung tut!

Also, alles, alles Liebe und Gute!
Du schaffst das- niemals aufgeben!

P.S.Bei uns wurden die Leistungskurse damals vorgeschrieben: Mathe und Physik waren dabei- und ich habe zu Beginn die Krise gekriegt. In Physik habe ich dann im Abi 15 Punkte gemacht und bin seitdem echter Physikfreak. brigens sehr frderlich beim Studium!  :Top:

----------


## ferdinando

:Top:  ich auch!
..kanns auch jedem raten. Wer noch was aus seinem Leben machen will, sollte sich dazu aufraffen - auch wenns manchmal schwer wird - das Abi nachzuholen und dann zu studieren (muss ja nicht unbedingt Humanmedizin sein...).

Hatte damals nach ner Lehre als Klempner   :bhh:  auch auf dem Kolleg in drei Jahren das Abi nachgemacht und das war ne riesig tolle Zeit. Hab da halt etwas zu viel gefeiert  :Party:  und deshalb nur nen Schnitt von 2,2 hinbekommen. Naja, musste danach erst mal Zivi ableisten und hab dann wegen der Wartesemester und weil ich es eben toll fand noch mal ne Ausbildung drangehngt (Rettungsassistent). Musste dann zwei Jahre im Rettungsdienst arbeiten um schlielich meinen Studienplatz zu bekommen (da war ich dann schon fast 30!). Aber es hat sich rckblickend wirklich ALLES gelohnt (auch wenn ich dann wohl erst Mitte 30 bin, wenn ich die Approbation in Hnden halten werde... ).  
Man hat schlielich nur ein Leben und das mu man sich so interessant wie mglich gestalten...  :Meine Meinung:  

Nur Mut und viel Glck,
Ferdinando

----------


## lindawahnsinn

Hallo!

Hab dieses Jahr auf dem Kolleg mein Abi gemacht.
Ich wrde dir auch raten, genau zu berlegen, ob du Kolleg machst oder Abendgymnasium.

Zwar hast du im Kolleg weniger Kohle, aber das wird dir im Studium nicht anders ergehen.

Das elternunabhngige BafG betrgt ca. 530 , die nicht zurckgezahlt werden mssen.
Mit nebenher jobben bin ich gut ber die Runden gekommen.

Und einen guten Schnitt zu bekommen, ist auf einem Kolleg m. E. wirklich nicht sooo schwer. Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschlieen, mndliche Mitarbeit ist das A und O.

Dann immer die Hausaufgaben machen und mit anderen Leuten Lerngruppen bilden, so hab ich einen Schnitt von 1,1 geschafft.

Und, was ganz wichtig ist: Schon ab Klasse 12 das Punktesammeln ernst nehmen, wirklich jeder Punkt zhlt!

LG, Linda

----------


## Betsy

Hallo,
melde mich mit einigen Erfahrungen zurck.
Nun gehe ich seit September wieder zur Schule,bis mich vor 2 Wochen ein Bandscheibenvorfall auer Kraft gesetzt hat. Bisher hat mir der Schulstoff keine Probleme bereitet und mit meinen Noten konnte ich zufrieden sein. Wie Ihr wisst, gehen die Lehrer auf dem Abendgymnasium sehr flink vorran. Nun habe ich mittlerweile 4 Tests und 3 Klausuren verpasst. Nun stellt sich fr mich die Frage, ob ich berhaupt noch den Anschluss an die Klasse finde.

Steffi

----------


## beagoa

hallo betsy,dass tut mir voll leid fr dich.....

ich habe deinen weg seit august verfolgt.auch ich mach seit diesem jahr mein abi auf einem abendgymnasium in berlin.
ich muss sagen, es ist zu schaffen aber du hast total recht, der stoff geht sehr flink voran.grad in mathe hab ich das gefhl, wir machen jede stunde was neues.ich lerne viel fr mathe,trozudem hats in der klausur nur fr ne 5 gereicht(knapp an der 4 vorbei)mich nervt das so..ansonsten steh ich auf 2 berall..ich muss sagen, es ist recht schwierig, nach so langer zeit wieder reinzukommen.man muss wieder denken lernen hab ich das gefhl.
in der deutschklausur ging es um kurzgeschichteninterpretation, da hab ich geschrieben und geschriebe.zum schluss habe ich festgestellt, dass ich im text eine passage vllig unbeachtet lies, womit sich der gesamte sinn gewandelt htte.  :kotzen:  wie bescheuert kann man sein..

naja, ich hoff, ab der 12. lufts besser...
trotzdem gehre ich zu den top 5 der klasse(auer mathe halt)  :Blush:  

brigens bei uns haben fast alle einen einjhrigen vorkurs gemacht, dadurch haben die natrlich vorsprung und wir neuen habens schwer.

wie du dich auch immer netscheidest, gib das abi nicht auf.dann wiederholst du halt das eine semester.
ich wnsch dir kraft und gesundheit.
denk an dich

bea

----------


## boyaz

Ich mchte auch demnchst aus Kolleg gehen und mein Abi nachholen. Gibt es denn hier jemanden der ein 1er Abitur erreicht hat und gleich im Anschluss Medizin studieren konnte ? Oder ist es eher unwahrscheinlich so ein Schnitt auf dem zweiten Bildungsweg zu erreichen ?

----------


## ehemaliger User_11062015

hallo boyaz,

ob du einen sehr guten Abiturschnitt schaffst, steht und fllt in erster Linie mit deiner Selbstdisziplin und deinem Engagement (sprich Flei) fr die Schule, egal welcher Art,zu lernen. Eine Bekannte hat nach ihrer Ausbildung zur Krankenpflegerin und 10-jhriger Berufserfahrung ihr Abi an der Abendschule nachgeholt und ist mit 1,1 direkt zum Studum zugelassen worden. Also mglich ist das auf jeden Fall.

Liebe Gre!

----------


## Xy

Wie viel lernt ihr tglich?wie teilt ihr euch den Alltag ein?ich besuche ein Abendgymnasium ,das erste Schuljahr habe ich Vollzeit gearbeitet und danach habe ich mich auf Teilzeit runterstufen lassen.Bis jetzt klappt es gut.

----------


## tessa89

Hallo Forum!

ich glaube dieser Threat ist schon ein wenig lter. Ich versuch's trotzdem vielleicht hab ich Glck. Ich hab vor ein paar Wochen das Gymnasium verlassen und bin nach Indien geflogen. Warum und wieso ist eine andere Geschichte. Nach ein paar schlaflosen Nchten voller " Du schaffst es auch ohne Abi" und " Scheiss drauf du machst dein Ding" ist mir klar geworden, dass ich mir geirrt hatte. 

Jetzt steh ich vor dem Dilemma. Ohne Schulabschluss im Kinderzimmer meiner Eltern und ohne Geld. Irgendwie muss ich den angerichteten Schaden wieder gut machen, sprich ich muss mein Abitur irgendwie anders nachmachen. Nach ein paar Stunden im Netz habe ich hier im Forum gelesen, dass ich mich auch selbststndig auf die Abiturprfungen vorbereiten kann, sprich ich muss gar kein Abendgymnasium oder Kolleg besuchen?? So wirklich kann ich es nicht glauben.. Deshalb habe ich fr morgen einen Termin bei der Berufsberatung vereinbart. Knnt ihr mir sagen ob es hier jemanden gibt, der sein Abitur ber die Nichtschlerprfung im Selbststudium nachgeholt hat? Fr die zweite Fremdsprache wrde ich an die VHS gehen oder diese mir Online beibringen.. 

lg Tessa

----------


## Fibre

> Hallo Forum!
> 
> ich glaube dieser Threat ist schon ein wenig lter. Ich versuch's trotzdem vielleicht hab ich Glck. Ich hab vor ein paar Wochen das Gymnasium verlassen und bin nach Indien geflogen. Warum und wieso ist eine andere Geschichte. Nach ein paar schlaflosen Nchten voller " Du schaffst es auch ohne Abi" und " Scheiss drauf du machst dein Ding" ist mir klar geworden, dass ich mir geirrt hatte. 
> 
> Jetzt steh ich vor dem Dilemma. Ohne Schulabschluss im Kinderzimmer meiner Eltern und ohne Geld. Irgendwie muss ich den angerichteten Schaden wieder gut machen, sprich ich muss mein Abitur irgendwie anders nachmachen. Nach ein paar Stunden im Netz habe ich hier im Forum gelesen, dass ich mich auch selbststndig auf die Abiturprfungen vorbereiten kann, sprich ich muss gar kein Abendgymnasium oder Kolleg besuchen?? So wirklich kann ich es nicht glauben.. Deshalb habe ich fr morgen einen Termin bei der Berufsberatung vereinbart. Knnt ihr mir sagen ob es hier jemanden gibt, der sein Abitur ber die Nichtschlerprfung im Selbststudium nachgeholt hat? Fr die zweite Fremdsprache wrde ich an die VHS gehen oder diese mir Online beibringen.. 
> 
> lg Tessa


Ja, das ist die sogenannte Externenprfung. Lies dich einfach mal rein.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abitur...htsch%C3%BCler

----------


## Mexxi

In welcher Klasse bist du denn abgegangen? Es gibt auch noch die Mglichkeit der Berufsoberschule- da kann man, je nach Vorkenntnis, direkt in die 12 oder 13 Jahrgangsstufe einsteigen. Ich fange dieses Jahr auch an mein Abi ber den Zweiten Bildungsweg zu machen und kann direkt in die 13 Klasse einsteigen.... vllt wre das noch eine Option fr dich.

Ich hatte anfangs auch ber die Nichtschlerprfung nachgedacht. Allerdings muss man dann extrem gut darin sein, sich ALLES selbst zu erarbeitet...ich glaube das wre persnlich nicht mein Weg zum Erfolg. Aber ich wnsche dir auf alle Flle viel Glck!

----------


## tessa89

Hey ihr Lieben, danke fr eure Rckmeldung! Ich hatte heute einen Termin bei der Berufsberatung. Ich werd's einfach durchziehen und mich im Selbststudium auf die externe Prfung vorbereiten. Das habe ich mir selber eingebrockt..

----------


## Thunderstorm

@ tessa89
Normalerweise kannst Du auch wieder auf das ganz normale Gymnasium gehen. In welcher Klasse warst Du denn, als Du ohne Abi gegangen bist? 12? Wieso probierst Du dass denn nicht erst mal?

Ansonsten gibt es folgende Wege:
- BOS (2 Jahre)
- Tages- o. Abendgymnasium 2. Bildungsweg: 3-4 Jahre
- Begabtenabitur (Mindestalter: 25 Jahre zum Zeitpunkt des Abis + mind. 3 Jahre Berufserfahrung)

----------


## Thunderstorm

@ tessa89
Wie hast Du Dich denn jetzt entschieden?

----------


## S.Pearce

Ich werfe mal kurz meine Erfahrungen ein.
Ich habe Vollzeit gearbeitet, nebenbei im Job die Karriereleiter erklommen (klingt total arrogant, aber war halt so) und bin von 2013-2016 im Modell Abitur-Online zweimal die Woche von 17:30 bis 22:00 Uhr in der Schule gewesen. Fcherauswahl gab es nicht, ich hatte daher Mathe, Deutsch und Englisch im LK, Latein, Bio, Sozi, Geschi und Reli im GK. Reli deshalb, weil es sich um ein katholisches Kolleg handelte. Da ich in einem 7-16 Uhr arbeitete war das recht gut machbar. Ich hab mir ab dem letzten Schuljahr die Freiheit herausgenommen Dienstags eher zu gehen und die Stunden Montags, Mittwochs und Donnerstags eben "reinzuholen". Dadurch hatte ich Dienstags Zeit um den Unterricht Mittwochs vorzubereiten, den Montag nachzubereiten und Freitags war fr Hausaufgaben geblockt. Das war anstrengend, aber machbar.

Ich hab auch einige Kmpfe mit Lehrkrften gefhrt, weil die oft die Meinung vertreten haben dass 15 Punkte nicht mglich wren. "Dazu mssten Sie besser sein als ich." Dass hat mich am Ende auch einiges an Punkten gekostet, aber ist eben nicht zu ndern. Rausgegangen bin ich mit 1.3, htte ich in einer Prfung nur 1 Punkt mehr gehabt, wre es auf 1.2 rausgelaufen. Auch rgerlich, aber shit happens. Wir haben mit zwei Klassen im Abi Online (jeweils 15 Personen) und zwei Klassen im regulren Abendgymnasium begonnen. Am Schluss waren noch 7 bei uns brig, bei den anderen glaub ich 10. Die Abbrecherquote war also enorm, lag aber meiner Meinung nach einfach an einer gewissen fehlenden Selbstdisziplin. Wenn von der Schule vorgegeben wird man hat 12 Stunden mit Unterrichtsmaterialien daheim + Hausaufgaben + Lernen zu verbringen, dann kann ich eben nicht nach 6 Stunden das Handtuch werfen und behaupten die Schule wre doof. In meiner Klasse waren im brigen auch keine Arbeitslosen, Bafg hat meines Wissens nach auch niemand beantragt. Mit 1.3 war ich am Abendgymnasium zwar Jahrgangsbeste, der Klassenzug vom Tag (Vollzeit, Montag-Freitag) hatte aber auch jemanden mit 1.0. Machbar ist alles, wenn ich auf TZ runter gegangen wre auf der Arbeit, htte mein Schnitt vielleicht auch anders ausgesehen, das konnte ich mir finanziell aber nicht unbedingt leisten.

Jetzt heit es jedenfalls fr dieses SoSe hoffen und beten dass es direkt klappt, sonst im Mai TMS und dann geht es ab Oktober hoffentlich los. Inzwischen bin ich 24, aber ich bereue es nicht diesen Weg gewhlt zu haben. Gerade Abituronline war fr mich die perfekte Balance zwischen "bestimmte Fcher auf das minimalste reduzieren (fr englisch hab ich quasi nix gemacht) und dafr die Stundenzahl fr andere (Mathe LK) erhhen. Das geht nur schwer wenn man Vollzeit da in der Schule hockt. Bis ich die Zusage habe arbeite ich jedenfalls weiter bei meinem alten Arbeitgeber und versuche, mir da nicht zu sehr die Haare zu raufen ;) 

Ich hoffe dieser Post hilft vielleicht einigen Menschen, die Planen einen hnlichen Weg zu gehen  :Smilie:

----------

